

Dear Starbucks, here's a wacky idea - krmmalik
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/dear-starbucks-heres-a-wacky-idea

======
evdawg
The problem with this suggestion is that the floor that Starbucks occupies
costs a _fortune_. The author says it himself: he'd be willing to pay "a
small" fee to hang out in a Starbucks for _3 to 5 hours_. If you were to
actually look what this space costs Starbucks to rent, I'm sure it would amaze
you.

Starbucks isn't your office. Hanging around and having a chat is one thing,
but staying for upwards of 5 hours is just excessive.

~~~
krmmalik
Well i'd say it averages around 3 hours. There was one session that went up to
nearly 5. It never actually went past 5.

If there were multiple parties that were attending, and regularly at that,
surely their menu spend would make-up for it?

Without my regular coaching sessions, i would visit starbucks, at best once
every 5 or 6 weeks. This way, they see me every week, and i spend with them
every week too. As a group of us, its guaranteed spend each week.

Arent subscriptions the new black?

